# I lost my first pet rabbit



## Sabine (Feb 7, 2012)

Today I found Benny dead in his hutch. He died suddenly without a warning and I have no idea what happened. I have had him for over three years and he was bonded to Raylann who is now all by herself.
All my pet rabbits are between 3 and 4 and I somehow thought they were invincible. I am totally gutted and it did not help that i also found my first guinea pig, Rusty, dead in his hutch when I got home tonight. I miss them both so much. I really wasn't prepared for this.


----------



## Yield (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh no, I am so sorry for your loss :C
Binky free Benny and Popcorn free Rusty!


----------



## Samara (Feb 7, 2012)

Do you think maybe something was in the hay they were getting? It seems odd that they were both gone on the same night without any warning  I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## Sabine (Feb 7, 2012)

I had been wondering about the hay as it is the only thing they share. I have just ordered a new bale of a type of hay I have never used before but it is premium quality, specially sourced for pets. I can't imagine it killing two animals as instantly as that.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 7, 2012)

If they both were indoor pets, it could be a problem with your furnace. Do you have carbon monoxide detectors in Ireland? I'm pretty sure that carbon monoxide is heavier than carbon dioxide, so it'd settle toward the ground & be more likely to affect small animals before it would affect humans.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 7, 2012)

Sometimes, things just happen that way. So sorry for your losses. We have one that is going to be 13 in April, and have lost one that was only 8 months. All the losses are hard, even the ones that you know are coming. Time will take some of the sting away, so remember the good times and the love you shared.


----------



## Sabine (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for all your kind words. My rabbits and piggies live all outside so carbon monoxide would not be an issue. The hay I feed them is also eaten by the other 15 or so rabbits and nobody is showing any signs of illness. It must be a coincidence. The piggy was elderly and I thought we may loose him soon but Benny was a picture of health and a happy bun with a lifelong companion.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 7, 2012)

Sabine, i'm so sorry your Benny went to the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:today.

I know how you are feeling regarding Benny being your first bunny to go to the bridge:rainbow:.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge Benny. Go find Buttercup and Jackie.

Big Hugs :hug2:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## MILU (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss! I'm sure your bunny and guinea pig are invincible, they're still very happy somewhere else.. someday you'll meet again and play a lot! :rip:urplepansy::cry4::cry1::sad::tears2::rip:


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Feb 8, 2012)

:feelbetter: sorry to hear about your first bunny and your guinea pig  I hope it wasn't the hay and that all the others are all safe.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 8, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences on your loss of your bunny and piggie. 

It's always hard to loose a pet, no matter what age they are. 

K


----------



## Sabine (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone. At the moment I am dreading going out to the rabbits each morning as i expect to find another one dead. I am surprised Raylann is holding up so well as Benny was her world.


----------

